# So depressed..2nd iui failed



## dde3

I started spotting yesterday and woke up to full blown AF this morning. I am so depressed. I had such high hopes for this cycle and everything seemed to be perfect. I just don't understand why it didn't work. Me and dh have been doing donor iui because his sperm count is under one million. The previous cycle we did natural and this cycle I had ultrasound monitoring with a 17mm follicle on day 16. Day 17 I got my positve opk and they had me trigger that night and iui the following day. (18). I'm surprised I have my period now because I usually have a 14-16 day LP. I thought you got your period 14 days from ovulation??? Can anyone please clarify for me. I was expecting my period on Monday so this was quite unexpeced. We have a huge bill at our RE's office that we need to pay off before doing another cycle. I'm scared to see what it is. That's probably were all our tax refund will go to. It just seems like such a lot for something that didn't even work.:growlmad: Maybe some of you can get my spirits up I'm just in a bad place right now. I have been questioning the timing of the inseminations and wondering why they don't do a ultrasound right before since they did all of these leading up to this. I have 3 beautiful kids so I know I should be thankful for that. But my first husband passed away and my new dh dosent' have any kids. We woud love to be able to experience this together. He is devastated as well but is trying to make me feel better by saying that we will just try again. It is hard finanically as well because we are gettting by month to month but with not anything to save or put away so paying for all these fertility treatments is a big burden especially when you don't see a light at the end of the tunnel. We don't have any family to help us out and don't want to take out loans that will just add up and we will have to pay back. That's why we decided to go the iui donor route instead of IVF because finanically we just can't affor that plus there are no guarentees it will work, iui either for that matter. If anyone that has had a iui that worked on the 3rd time could you please let me know. Also wondering if we should switch donors???? Thanks ladies. Baby Dust to all of you!!!


----------



## babybwishes

I am so sorry:hugs: We havent even done one yet but i understand what you are saying! I am already worried it may not work or the timing will be off and thats w dh having great swimmers. The $ goes so very fast also when your doing these things! Are you on any type of drugs? If so I missed it ...sorry! maybe talk w the doc and see if you can do an U/S before the IUI to make sure? Or do Trigger and IUI the same day? that way the swimmers are there waiting when eggo drops since the boys can live for a few day? I didnt want to read and run. I know this isnt any help. My DD is w my 1st husband and DH has no child so I understand wanting this for the two of you to share together. You in my thoughts Hun! Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

ive had two iuis not work. the thing is.. iui is no more successful than sex. you have a 10-20 percent chance of success each month. even perfect timing doesnt mean the egg was normal or able to be fertilized even if they meet at the right time. or that the egg implanted etc. it helps you get past issues like poor swimmers, hostile cervical mucus etc i had 3 friends succeed on their first try and thought itd be easy, but it isnt

you didnt say what cycle day this is for you, so it is unclear what your lp was. i know the first month which i used a trigger but no other meds my period was a day or two early. this month it was 3 days late (trigger and femara). generally if you can get a positive surge detected (which i seem unable to do) they generally seem to do an iui the following day, if you trigger they tend to wait 36 hrs. im not sure really why that is the difference but trigger and iui the same day would not work. follicles grow 2mm per day,. there is no real point to an us the day of the iui. if the egg is there, great but it doenst tell you when it is going to release, if it is gone you know it was sometime in the last 48 hrs. but not exactly when. frozen sperm lives somewhere between 24-72 hrs. the egg lives about 24 but apparently deteriorates in quality. my fingers are crossed for both of us. i go for day 12 us on weds and round 3 iui based on that


----------



## dde3

Thanks ladies! The only thing I had last cycle was the trigger shot which I did the night before the insem. They did the iui roughly 14 hrs later I had already surged on my own. My lp was 13 days this month. Usually its 14. I just got off the phone with the nurse and she said the Dr wants us to do the trigger again, but I'm unsure wheather that is making me ovulate later? Or would my body ovulate as normal??? I asked about clomid and she's going to ask the Dr and get back to me. Otherwise I have ultrasound and bloodwork on day 14. I'm just praying that this 3 rd time is the charm! Do u girls think I should do the trigger again??? Thank you Dr.squid and babywishes! Baby dust to us all! Let me know what you think. Dr are you doing donor iui? Good luck with your ultrasound!


----------



## babybwishes

I am sorry Hun! I am so new to all this IUI stuff myself! drsquid gave some good answers and fact I didnt know....like how fast the follies grow! Maybe your doctor will be able to help give you some more answers....Of course I always seem to find the doctors nurse way more informed!!! GOOD LUCK! keep us updated!


----------



## drsquid

yup im using donor sperm as i am single. i am buying from a bank which really adds up


----------



## Pink Lolly

Hello :wave:

I am also doing donor iui as my dh has azoospermia. It's nice to find some other ladies using donor sperm.

I had my first medicated iui in December which failed, and I'm about to start my second cycle (af came today). I'm nervous and scared it'll be bfn again, it's so heartbreaking! Xx


----------



## dde3

Hi gals. Well I my re wants to try another cycle with trigger only and no Clomid. He said we will see were to go if this cycle fails. The only thing is me and dh can't afford any more after this. :( It dosent seem like they understand this especially when it paying for sperm on top of all the other costs. The bank we use its 500 a vial. Dr.squid...do you think the trigger helps? I wouldn't think it could hurt it chances? Fingers crossed for all of us this month!


----------



## drsquid

assuming you dont have your natural surge before the trigger, the trigger makes it that you ovulate at about 36 hrs after. so unless you miss your lh surge and thus ovulate before you trigger (which is where im concerned for myself cause i just cant seem to ever get a pos) then no it wont hurt your chances, only help them


----------



## dde3

Dr, so based on what you told me do you think going in 14 hours after trigger was too early??? Should they have done the insem later in the day???? Or since I got the positive the night before would I ovulate sooner than the 36 hours??? Just want to get the timing better this time. Excited for you! What day is your iui? Also what were it donor sperm counts??? Good luck. Thanks!


----------



## MrsC8776

dde3 said:


> Dr, so based on what you told me do you think going in 14 hours after trigger was too early??? Should they have done the insem later in the day???? Or since I got the positive the night before would I ovulate sooner than the 36 hours??? Just want to get the timing better this time. Excited for you! What day is your iui? Also what were it donor sperm counts??? Good luck. Thanks!

Hey sorry to jump in on your thread but it just caught my eye. I wanted to share that there are different trigger shots that go for different hours. Some are 14 and some are 36. I do believe that there are trigger shots that go between those hours as well. I hope that wasn't confusing and I also hope it helps you a little bit! 

I did 3 unmedicated IUI's and all were BFN although just because it didn't work for me doesn't mean it doesn't work at all. There is proof it works in the unmedicated thread going on. One of my IUI's was with a trigger and we did it 36 hours after the shot. I hope you get your BFP very soon!!


----------



## dde3

Thank u Mrs.c. I did the hcg I don't even know if it had a brand name? I want to trust the Dr but since this will probably be our last cycle I want to make sure the timing is right. Mrs.c are you continuing with iui then? Are you using donor or dh sperm? My clinic they act like its not unusual to have to do up to 6 cycles before getting pregnant. Wow that is so much money especially using donor. I'm just upset they won't even give me a small dose of Clomid to up the chances. Did they offer you meds or just suggested going natural???? Let me know. Good luck with your iui this week Dr. Squid! Fingers crossed for you dear!


----------



## dde3

Nevermind Mrs.c I see your thinking of IVF in the summer. That's what they recommended to us too but we just can't afford it. Good luck to you!


----------



## readyforhope1

dde3 said:


> I started spotting yesterday and woke up to full blown AF this morning. I am so depressed. I had such high hopes for this cycle and everything seemed to be perfect. I just don't understand why it didn't work. Me and dh have been doing donor iui because his sperm count is under one million. The previous cycle we did natural and this cycle I had ultrasound monitoring with a 17mm follicle on day 16. Day 17 I got my positve opk and they had me trigger that night and iui the following day. (18). I'm surprised I have my period now because I usually have a 14-16 day LP. I thought you got your period 14 days from ovulation??? Can anyone please clarify for me. I was expecting my period on Monday so this was quite unexpeced. We have a huge bill at our RE's office that we need to pay off before doing another cycle. I'm scared to see what it is. That's probably were all our tax refund will go to. It just seems like such a lot for something that didn't even work.:growlmad: Maybe some of you can get my spirits up I'm just in a bad place right now. I have been questioning the timing of the inseminations and wondering why they don't do a ultrasound right before since they did all of these leading up to this. I have 3 beautiful kids so I know I should be thankful for that. But my first husband passed away and my new dh dosent' have any kids. We woud love to be able to experience this together. He is devastated as well but is trying to make me feel better by saying that we will just try again. It is hard finanically as well because we are gettting by month to month but with not anything to save or put away so paying for all these fertility treatments is a big burden especially when you don't see a light at the end of the tunnel. We don't have any family to help us out and don't want to take out loans that will just add up and we will have to pay back. That's why we decided to go the iui donor route instead of IVF because finanically we just can't affor that plus there are no guarentees it will work, iui either for that matter. If anyone that has had a iui that worked on the 3rd time could you please let me know. Also wondering if we should switch donors???? Thanks ladies. Baby Dust to all of you!!!

Completely understand your frustration, I am in the same boat today. I was so hopeful this time around. I thought for sure I would have a positive test this morning. I was shocked when it as negative. I even questioned my doctor on our sperm donor report because it was never gone over with me. The nurse I talked to said it was great results, and I wanted to yell at her and ask her why I wasnt pregnant then. I am waiting to here back from my doctor as I have lots of questions why this isnt working. I know it can take a couple of times but my biggest question is why they arent taking a more proactive approach with it as it is so expensive each time. I have to travel 2.5 hours one way for each test and insemination. Sometimes I think that the doctors offices forget that this is the most sensitive situation we are going through at the time and need to be a little more sensitive. What medication were you on for your IUI? Sorry I dont have anything uplifting to say, but stay positive and hope for the best.


----------



## babybwishes

Sometimes it really does start to feel like you are just a number to your doctor. They just do what they do and then let the chips fall where they may and never seem to give really good answers. I am sorry it didnt work this time for you! I wish I had more uplifting words! I know there isnt really anything that helps at time like this:hugs:


----------



## dde3

Ready for hope1 sounds like we are in the same boat. After calling my RE and expressing to them that this 3rd cycle will probably be our final one. The doctor finally decided to put me on clomid 50 mg. It's embarrassing to admit that you can't affor more treatment but we have already spend thousands on this and paid 1000.00 for sperm that we may has well thrown out the window. I take my last pill tonight. Does anyone know if clomid increases your chances a lot with iui?? I asked the nurse but she said she didnt' know. Shouldn't you know if you work at a fertility clinic??? I seem to get better information from you girls than I do my own doctors office. When I ask questions there I get the impression that Im being annoying to them. I think your right you are treated like just a number. It's sad especially when this is so emotional for us. They could act a little nicer and give a little more reassurance. It sucks that you have to drive so far to your clinic. Mine is a hour away in Minneapolis and that feels like a long time especially because I hate driving in the cities. I'm really hoping this cycle works. I'm going to do the trigger again too. I go in Friday to check the follicles. Oh another thing that pisses me off is they made me do a blood pregnancy test even though I had been near hemmrogging for 5 days. Uh Im pretty sure I'm not pregnant. Is this routine or do they just want t add another 100.00 on your bill???? A lot of these tests seem unneccesary. Readyfor hope I wasn't on any medication untill now. The first cycle was natural with timing with the lh surge and the second was timing with lh as well plus I did the trigger shot that night that I got the positve and had the insem the next morning. I think it was too early. They asked me well what time do you want to come in??? I"m like I don't know you tell me when I should come in to have the best chances.Idon't know it s frustrating we need someone that knows something at the clinic we attend. Does your clinc just ask you when you want to come in for the insem?? Or do they actually calculate the hours to give you your best chance??? Just wondering if my clinic is really on top of things???? Its scary when you have to trust complete strangers to help you conceive. Well good Luck girls! Let me know when you go in for your iui's! I'll have my fingers crossed for all of us!!!


----------



## Pink Lolly

Dde - my clinic told me what time to do the trigger based on the the time they booked the iui for so mine calculated it for me xxx


----------



## readyforhope1

dde3 said:


> Ready for hope1 sounds like we are in the same boat. After calling my RE and expressing to them that this 3rd cycle will probably be our final one. The doctor finally decided to put me on clomid 50 mg. It's embarrassing to admit that you can't affor more treatment but we have already spend thousands on this and paid 1000.00 for sperm that we may has well thrown out the window. I take my last pill tonight. Does anyone know if clomid increases your chances a lot with iui?? I asked the nurse but she said she didnt' know. Shouldn't you know if you work at a fertility clinic??? I seem to get better information from you girls than I do my own doctors office. When I ask questions there I get the impression that Im being annoying to them. I think your right you are treated like just a number. It's sad especially when this is so emotional for us. They could act a little nicer and give a little more reassurance. It sucks that you have to drive so far to your clinic. Mine is a hour away in Minneapolis and that feels like a long time especially because I hate driving in the cities. I'm really hoping this cycle works. I'm going to do the trigger again too. I go in Friday to check the follicles. Oh another thing that pisses me off is they made me do a blood pregnancy test even though I had been near hemmrogging for 5 days. Uh Im pretty su i386re I'm not pregnant. Is this routine or do they just want t add another 100.00 on your bill???? A lot of these tests seem unneccesary. Readyfor hope I wasn't on any medication untill now. The first cycle was natural with timing with the lh surge and the second was timing with lh as well plus I did the trigger shot that night that I got the positve and had the insem the next morning. I think it was too early. They asked me well what time do you want to come in??? I"m like I don't know you tell me when I should come in to have the best chances.Idon't know it s frustrating we need someone that knows something at the clinic we attend. Does your clinc just ask you when you want to come in for the insem?? Or do they actually calculate the hours to give you your best chance??? Just wondering if my clinic is really on top of things???? Its scary when you have to trust complete strangers to help you conceive. Well good Luck girls! Let me know when you go in for your iui's! I'll have my fingers crossed for all of us!!!

I was on clomid my first cycle and my uterus lining wasn't very good. They said it was a slim chance this would happen and just my luck it did. My second cycle they put me on letrozole which doesn't have that affect. It helped but still didn't get pregnant. With my hcg shot i was told to take it between 10-11 pm and then they schedule my iui from 9 to 11 so its 36 hours. I only had to get a blood pregnancy test before the letrozole because if u are pregnant it has major side affects on a baby. So they make double sure. I understand the costs seem to never end. I don't know how to read the nurses either. I asked them to speak with the doc and they said i could come in and i said no. I am not driving down there for a conversation that could be done over the phone. So i am waiting for him to call me, but he has gave them the ok to put me on gonal f this cycle only. Not sure what this means but i assume since i am only getting one egg he wants me to have at least one more and clomid or letrozole isn't doing that. I cant complain but here comes the expensive drugs again. I pray this works this cycle because we are about out of funds as well. I hope you get some answers. I started to tell them more what i thought after i did my research online through others experiences. Not sure if it made a difference but i am paying them a ton of money and i don't care if they think I'm crazy. They know what they need to do to get rid of me.


----------



## dde3

Hi Ladies,
I posted a response to your replies but apparently it didn't post or something. I hope you are all doing well and we are all on our way to our BFP this month! I did my trigger last night and go in for the insem tomorrow morning. I had a ultrasound last week after finishing my clomid 50mg. It showed 3 mature follicles on my left side 17.5, 15, 14. The nurse said they all looked good so I'm hoping our last chance will work! My estrodial level was 737. I hope that's good, she didnt really tell me. I have to go by myself to this one hubby is working and can't get off and none of my friends can go with me. I get a little anxious driving in the cities so it's kind of a bummer. But I want this baby so bad I will do anything!!! hope1 you must have already had your iui how many days post op are you???? Blowing baby dust your way!! Good Luck ladies let me know how you are doing and what you think of my follicle # and estrogen level????


----------



## readyforhope1

dde3 - I just started by injections Friday so in the next week we should be doing our IUI. I have an appt Wednesday for an u/s and we will see how we are maturing. Good luck to you. I will be praying for a BFP :)


----------



## dde3

Ready for hope good luck on your upcoming iui! Hopefully this will be the month for both of us. I had my iui on Monday roughly 38.5 hours after trigger. I was surprised by the count of the sample because last month the clinic told me it was 50 million and 90% motility. I had requested the highest count for the donor and I was impressed. The count on mondays was 10.6 mil and 34% motility with 70% progressive. The nurse said this was good but I was disapointed. When I got home I called the sperm bank to verify that I had gotten the highest count they said yes and I said that seemed weird since last month was 50 million. She said it couldn't be because they don't have vials with that many. She looked it up and said their count was 10 mill. So here I thought it was 50 million and really only 10. I called the clinic to find out how this big of discrepancy could occur in the count. The only answer I got was sometimes the counts can very a little. A little that is not a little to me. Now I am really second guessing my clinic. This was our last go and I may have picked a different donor had I known this. I'm so irritated. Since iui I have had a ton of pressure/bloating/cramps. I hope this is a good sign.anyone else experience this???? Well baby dust to all! I'm just praying this worked for me. A little scared about the 3 follicles though...triplets scary.


----------



## Casper72

Can I jump in here ladies? I am going for second IUI on the 27th (most likely) and I too am concerned about the cost. It sure is not cheap for all of this. Letrozole, ultrasounds, trigger shots, the IUI itself. I sure hope this one works, although I have always said that I prefer not to have a Christmas baby b/c it seems so unfair to the child, but this is our 9th month of trying and I just want it to happen already. Life feels like it's on hold always waiting to see if this month was the month. It's exhausting as you all well know. 

dde3- I hope your IUI takes. Don't worry too much about 3 follies. Last month I had 5 and not one of them took. =( I sure hope one of your 3 takes. =)


----------



## dde3

Sure the more the merrier! Good Luck Casper on your upcoming iui! I am still in so much pain from mine 4 days ago. Have you experienced this with multiple follicles? You said you had 5. This is my first time on Clomid so not sure what is normal and what is not. I just feel so bloated/pressure in my pelvis. It's uncomfortable but not neccesarily painful. My back hurts too. I'm sure it's too early for pregnancy symptoms. I hope 1 of the follicles was a success. Like I said before financially this is our last attempt, sadly. We just can't afford anymore with raising 3 kids and trying to live plus buying donor sperm and iui costs, meds, bloodwork, ultrasounds. It's crazy expensive. I'm stunned at how people can afford I
VF. Unless you have family to help you it seems impossible unless your a brain surgeon or something similar. lol. Anyways baby dust to all of us!!! We all deserve our BFP this month!!! Think Positive girls!!!


----------



## readyforhope1

Dde3 good luck with your iui. I hope u r successful. Chance72 i feel your pain on the cost. With injectables its even more. There should be a infertility fairy to bless us all with the funds to payfor all this.


----------



## drsquid

at least you are getting donor counts.. ive asked and asked and they keep not doing it. id like to know if im getting inseminated with expensive water. it is the only hope i have right now other than just chalking it up to me being a failure.


----------



## dde3

Oh Squid..don't say that you are not a faliure. Although I know it's hard not to feel that way and wonder if there's something you could have done to make it work. That surprises me that you are not getting the count..is that routine that they don't do that. It seems that you should be able to know how much is being put inside of you. But maybe it's better you don't know then you can't obsess over it like I do. When is your IUI??? Do you know how many follicles you have???? Good Luck Squid I am praying this is it for us both!!!! Thank you readyfor hope for the good luck. Yeah were about broke as a joke right now literally. Hope it worked since this is most likley it for us!!!! Good Luck ladies!


----------



## drsquid

but i obsess because i dont know. it could be a billion it could be 0. im cd 2. going for us tomorrow. right now im thinking one last cycle and im changing clinics. i really feel like the sperm sitting out on the counter to defrost is what ruined this cycle. everything else could not have been more perfect. they said they dont do sperm counts. that the sperm bank does it etc.


----------



## readyforhope1

DRSQUID my clinic sends me a report of what it is each time. So I think that is kinda wierd that they dont let you know. My was always after the fact but at least they are telling me.

AFM - I took my trigger last night and so now it is in Gods hands. On Saturday my u/s showed one at 19, 16, and 13. Better than on Clomid but not the best. I would like all of them to be 19 at that point. I took one more injection Saturday night so hopefully they are continuing to grow some more. I want to be hopefull but right now I am just letting it be. I am concentrating on our upcoming vacation to Mexico than on the cycle. Maybe taking my mind off it will help but its always in the back of my mind hauting me that I could get another negative a week before my vacation. I guess the vacation will be a nice get away after the past three months of trying, but if I get BFN than we are going to take a break for the summer and look at it again in July probably after we can get some money saved again. 

DDE3 how are you feeling?


----------



## dde3

hi Ready! For the most part pretty good which kind of scares me. Last week I had major bloating cramps after iui for all of last week but then Saturday it subsided. At times it seems my bbs are sore but then at times not and I wonder if it's in my imagination because I want it so badly..You know how that goes I'm sure. I have noticed a increase in discharge milky white color so don't know if that could be a sign or not. Do you think the trigger would be out of my system yet it has been 9 days now??? Well just hoping the time flies by fast! WE are in the same boat too out of money!!!


----------



## readyforhope1

Could be too soon. I always worry about testing before 2 weeks. I don't want a false positive. Hang in there. My 2ww just began. I dont know why but my boobs hurt so bad the past couple days too. I think it may be the gonal f because they didn't hurt like this before any of the other iuis. I say if they hurt it could be good sign.


----------



## Casper72

dde3 said:


> Sure the more the merrier! Good Luck Casper on your upcoming iui! I am still in so much pain from mine 4 days ago. Have you experienced this with multiple follicles? You said you had 5. This is my first time on Clomid so not sure what is normal and what is not. I just feel so bloated/pressure in my pelvis. It's uncomfortable but not neccesarily painful. My back hurts too. I'm sure it's too early for pregnancy symptoms. I hope 1 of the follicles was a success. Like I said before financially this is our last attempt, sadly. We just can't afford anymore with raising 3 kids and trying to live plus buying donor sperm and iui costs, meds, bloodwork, ultrasounds. It's crazy expensive. I'm stunned at how people can afford I
> VF. Unless you have family to help you it seems impossible unless your a brain surgeon or something similar. lol. Anyways baby dust to all of us!!! We all deserve our BFP this month!!! Think Positive girls!!!

No, I haven't had much pain at all other than the normal cramping I get each month about mid-way through my cycle. Wait, that's not entirely true. I had more cramping last month after my IUI. This time around nothing. I didn't have a trigger shot this time, maybe that's the difference? 

At any rate, I hope you feel better and this month is your month for a BFP! Hugs to you too. You sound a little down which is completely understandable.


----------



## dde3

Hi Ladies! Sorry I haven't posted in a while. I've been in kind of a depression since my 3rd iui failed. I was so optimisitic about having 3 mature follicles that I thought I would have a better chance, apparently not. I talked my husband into giving this one more shot even though he was very hesitant. We both just don't have that much hope anymore and financially we are hurting. It's just all so hard to deal with. I wanted to try one more time because otherwise we will be paying this all off for nothing. My RE said if 3 medicated cycles fail then you should move on. Last month was my first medicated cycle but 3rd iui. First natural cycle, 2nd trigger. I went to my RE today for my baseline ultrasound and asked what the succuess rates were natural vs medicated the nurse said she thinks it's the same 20%. I questioned myself and why I would do the medicated then??? I would think if you have more eggs you have a better chance??? What have you ladies been told as far as success rates go??? Anyways I wish you all luck with your 2ww and that it ends in a BFP!


----------



## drsquid

i just had my 4th iui today but it likely failed. finally finally got a sperm count on the donor sperm (despite asking each time). and it turns out while there is a good count there is extremely poor progression. the doc seemed to think it was unlikely to work. the sperm bank is willing to give me 4 free vials etc. im hoping the clinic does something too. he repeatedly talked me out of testing the sperm as it is "always normal" . i spent over 4000 on this cycle alone , all out of pocket. sigh. my only hope is that i did injections this month and likely had 4-5 eggs. but im not too hopeful


----------



## dde3

Oh squid that really stinks. Just try and be optomistic! It may work you never know. I just started my clomid last night and we are going to give this one more go and switch donors. We have went with the same donor for 3 cycles and no success..so maybe this is the answer. I'm thinking of you Squid keep your chin up!!!!


----------



## Nicker

dde3- I just read this thread for the first time. I am really surprised they triggered when they did with you last cycle. Most docs will not trigger unless there is at least one follicle 18mm or bigger on a Clomid cycle. Anything under 18 is not mature.


----------



## filipenko32

So sorry :hugs: I am considering iui at the moment so I came across your thread whilst doing a bit of research. I was just puzzled as to why you need a trigger shot when you've already seen a positive opk? Maybe that was too much? I hope you are successful next time :hugs:


----------



## dde3

Nicker- That was on the Friday before my IUI that the follicles were those sizes. I didn't have my iui untill Monday, so I would think they would be mature by then??? But please fill me in if my clinic is wrong??? I've been doubting them latley as it is I guess because there is no bun in this oven yet. My second cycle they told me that the trigger would help with natural ovulation and make it more optimal. Then since I did clomid last month they had me do the trigger Saturday night. And IUI on Monday. According to my blood work this was the right time. Also I did an OPK clear blue the next day after the shot and it was blarring positive smiley and when i injected the strip out there were two dark lines that looked exactly the same. We are going to switch donors this time most likley because the last three times have been with the same one and the counts have been anywhere from 10 million to 14 million thats with requesting the highest sperm count that the donor has on hand. Is this normal counts for donor or should I be shooting for better??? I just feel so confused at all of this. Questioning everything and wondering why this isn't working. I wish I could go into my body and see what's going on. The nurse said the success rate was the same for natural versus medicated cycles and that dosen't make sense to me why would they do it then??? I ovulate on my own naturally and I'm wondering if this is good for me taking clomid and trigger if it could be hurting instead of helping. Anyone else done clomid and trigger despite ovulating on their own. Would I be better doing a natural cycle or would this help me have better chances???? Help Ladies!!! We have paid off our current balance with them but I am terrified to see the bills that are coming. Maybe I should have just done a natural cycle and saved myself the extra costs of monitioring and bloodwork. If anyone has ANY advice please tell. This will be our last cycle FOR SURE. We can't just keep taking big risks like this and spending money that may never result in anything. It's sad to me that because of money it has to be this way but unfortunately that's reality. I just never thought it would come down to 4 iuis. I was so optimistic starting out with all of this. I guess having a 80% chance of faliure is pretty huge. I keep looking at all the baby things we have stored under our stairs waiting for this baby and how sad it will be to have to get rid of it all.


----------



## Nicker

If that was Friday scan and your IUI was on Monday then they should have matured. On medicated cycles they grow between 1-2mm a day. 36 hours after trigger is good for timing. Using an OPK after a trigger shot is a waste of money because it will always show positive. If you use the OPK before trigger and the OPK is positive then 24 hours may be better timing for the IUI. From what I understand IUI 36 hours after trigger without natural LH surge and IUI 24 hours after trigger with natural LH surge.

I am not 100% sure but I am quite certain that the sperm bank has no idea what the sperm count is in each individual sample. Even if they did know the count of each sample, everyone wants the best possible sample from the donor of their choice and I don't think the bank would hand pick samples for one patient. However, a good sperm bank with have a guarantee. My sperm bank guarantees 25 million motile sperm/ml. That is Xytex.


----------



## moonhippie

Hey girls just jumping in on the convo. We are also using donor sperm due to Azoospermia . we just finished IUI #2. We were doing an at home AI programme with donor sperm from our bank for the first 5 months we tried. We DID have success with that, conceiving twins on our 2nd AI, but we lost them to a missed m/c. we did 3 more at home tries before switching to IUI through our Ob/Gyn. (we don't have any specialists where we live beyond the ONE gyno who does fertility stuff) He does 2 IUI's 24hrs apart. We asked about using Femara to increase our chances of conception, but he says he insists on 3 unmedicated cycles if there is nothing wrong with the woman before adding meds to the mix. Today is CD1 for me after our second IUI cycle. It was timed perfectly (i think) although i would much rather have a trigger and a 36hr post IUI to save on sperm costs, he insists the monitoring would end up costing us even more and to just use the 2 vials rather. So i use OPK's at home and call his nurse when i get my +. This month i honestly thought i was losing my mind when i thought i could see a faint line on my FRER at 13dpo...so i went in for my beta and it came back a 6 (over 5 is a +) the nurse called and told me it was an iffy position to be in and to go back on monday for a second blood draw. Of course this was Wednesday and now i am most certain that I am no longer "pregnant" I've been highly contemplating changing donors. The problem is my dh picked our donor out as it only seemed fair, and he really likes the "stats" on this guy. *sigh* We have one more set of IUI vials in storage at our clinic before we would have to buy more, and i think we are going to find a new donor then. (if iui#3 doesn't take) Im depressed as if its MY fault the pregnancy didn't make it this time(again)...yet i know it was more a "chemical" than anything else. If we weren't monitoring so much, i probably never would have known i WAS pregnant except my breasts were really puffy for 4 days and i was wondering what was going on. Anywho, my dr doesn't do a count on my vials either, which really bothers me as well. I have looked at the donors on the xytex bank before but we ended up going with a canadian bank...however this time around should we need to find a new donor...i think xytex is the bank we will be going with.


----------



## Nicker

There is a Canadian bank?? I didn't think there was because it is very tough to get Canadian donors as it is illegal in Canada for a donor to receive any sort of compensation. I get my Xytex sperm through a Canadian distributor. I actually order from and pay Outreach Health Services.


----------



## Casper72

dde3 said:


> I started spotting yesterday and woke up to full blown AF this morning. I am so depressed. I had such high hopes for this cycle and everything seemed to be perfect. I just don't understand why it didn't work. Me and dh have been doing donor iui because his sperm count is under one million. The previous cycle we did natural and this cycle I had ultrasound monitoring with a 17mm follicle on day 16. Day 17 I got my positve opk and they had me trigger that night and iui the following day. (18). I'm surprised I have my period now because I usually have a 14-16 day LP. I thought you got your period 14 days from ovulation??? Can anyone please clarify for me. I was expecting my period on Monday so this was quite unexpeced. We have a huge bill at our RE's office that we need to pay off before doing another cycle. I'm scared to see what it is. That's probably were all our tax refund will go to. It just seems like such a lot for something that didn't even work.:growlmad: Maybe some of you can get my spirits up I'm just in a bad place right now. I have been questioning the timing of the inseminations and wondering why they don't do a ultrasound right before since they did all of these leading up to this. I have 3 beautiful kids so I know I should be thankful for that. But my first husband passed away and my new dh dosent' have any kids. We woud love to be able to experience this together. He is devastated as well but is trying to make me feel better by saying that we will just try again. It is hard finanically as well because we are gettting by month to month but with not anything to save or put away so paying for all these fertility treatments is a big burden especially when you don't see a light at the end of the tunnel. We don't have any family to help us out and don't want to take out loans that will just add up and we will have to pay back. That's why we decided to go the iui donor route instead of IVF because finanically we just can't affor that plus there are no guarentees it will work, iui either for that matter. If anyone that has had a iui that worked on the 3rd time could you please let me know. Also wondering if we should switch donors???? Thanks ladies. Baby Dust to all of you!!!

I just confirmed that our second IUI failed as well. I am numb. I cannot believe this is happening. How are you holding up? Have you gone for your 3rd IUI yet?


----------



## Casper72

dde3 said:


> Sure the more the merrier! Good Luck Casper on your upcoming iui! I am still in so much pain from mine 4 days ago. Have you experienced this with multiple follicles? You said you had 5. This is my first time on Clomid so not sure what is normal and what is not. I just feel so bloated/pressure in my pelvis. It's uncomfortable but not neccesarily painful. My back hurts too. I'm sure it's too early for pregnancy symptoms. I hope 1 of the follicles was a success. Like I said before financially this is our last attempt, sadly. We just can't afford anymore with raising 3 kids and trying to live plus buying donor sperm and iui costs, meds, bloodwork, ultrasounds. It's crazy expensive. I'm stunned at how people can afford I
> VF. Unless you have family to help you it seems impossible unless your a brain surgeon or something similar. lol. Anyways baby dust to all of us!!! We all deserve our BFP this month!!! Think Positive girls!!!

I didn't experience any pain with multiple follies either month I was on letrozole.


----------



## Nicker

Ladies here is a link to a thread full of awesome supportive ladies all going through IUI. Some of us on our fourth. https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...-may-2012-status-updates-page-one-12-bfp.html


----------



## drsquid

letrozole i had no pain,. gonal f... lots o bloaty etc. finally 4 days out from iui im feeling better. well except for the craziness from progesterone. im post 4th iui but found out at the last one i was using crappy sperm so now i dont know if i have any problems or not.


----------



## readyforhope1

I just took a HPT this morning and at least I can say they are consistent negative. Can understand where ur at dde3. Were taking a break for a couple months and try again. Cant take the emotions anymore. I am going to do accupuncture to see if we can get my body ready and the next time we will be successful. I just dont know what else to do.


----------



## dde3

Hi Ladies,
So sorry to hear of your BFN! I can totally understand completely how you all feel. It is emotionally draining and you just feel numb inside. I am so sorry we are all going thru this, I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. After crying for 2 days I begged my husband to do another round and he finally said yes. I feel guility for wanting to do it again but I just want it to work. When you have spent so much money, time, emotion, for this it is hard to just give up. I have come to terms with that this will be our last try and I'm going to have to be okay with that one way or another. I just finished my clomid last night and go in for my follicle scan on Friday. I'm hoping I don't have too many and they cancel the cycle. Although last month I had 3 and no takers. I'm considering switching donors at this point. What do you ladies think? Would you switch after 3 failed attempts???? We had 3 favorites saved so it is one that we had picked from the begininng and the pregancy rate is the same 15-20 pregnancies for each donor. If anyone has any advice on this I would appreciate it, as I have to order soon. Good Luck Squid! Baby Dust to you and for all of us that are in this unfair place we have been put in. So sorry Casper! Hugs to you from Minnesota!!!


----------



## dde3

Ready for Hope...have you got af yet do you know this cycle failed for sure???? Keep the hope, I know it's hard!!! HUgs to you!!!


----------



## dde3

Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing??? No one has posted in a couple days. I went in for my follicle scan (day 11) yesterday. I had 2 follicles one on each side after my 50mg clomid days 3-7. She said they were small 12 and 13 I think. It had me worried but my estrogen came back good she said so she said they just need time to grow. I go back on Monday for another scan. We switched donor's for this upcoming cycle so I'm hoping that will be what we need for a BFP! Does anyone know what size the follicles should be on Day 11? I'm a late ovulater usually getting a positive on Day 15 sometimes 16 so I thought maybe for me this is normal. I hope everyone is holding up well and keeping the faith even though I know how incredibly hard it is. Also anyone know what the difference is between being on clomid days 3-7 versus 5-9? Last month I did days 5-9 and had a better response. My thinking is starting it sooner would help the follicles get mature faster. Seems I had the opposite happen. Anyways check in gals let me know how you are all doing???


----------



## dde3

Oh and my lining was 8.3. I hope that's good????


----------



## readyforhope1

Those sound like good numbers to me. AF started this morning so its officially over. Good luck on this cycle i hope its ur lucky one. Keep me posted.


----------



## dde3

Ready...I am so sorry! Hugs to you from Minnesota! I know how hard it is to have the iui's keep failing I just got done with my 3rd failed iui as well...and I took it really hard. It's hard to understand when everything seems like it should work. Keep the faith girl and don't give up!!! Were all here for you at B&B! Do something good for yourself!!! Are you going to do another cycle??? Let me know. Take Care!


----------



## Casper72

dde3 said:


> Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing??? No one has posted in a couple days. I went in for my follicle scan (day 11) yesterday. I had 2 follicles one on each side after my 50mg clomid days 3-7. She said they were small 12 and 13 I think. It had me worried but my estrogen came back good she said so she said they just need time to grow. I go back on Monday for another scan. We switched donor's for this upcoming cycle so I'm hoping that will be what we need for a BFP! Does anyone know what size the follicles should be on Day 11? I'm a late ovulater usually getting a positive on Day 15 sometimes 16 so I thought maybe for me this is normal. I hope everyone is holding up well and keeping the faith even though I know how incredibly hard it is. Also anyone know what the difference is between being on clomid days 3-7 versus 5-9? Last month I did days 5-9 and had a better response. My thinking is starting it sooner would help the follicles get mature faster. Seems I had the opposite happen. Anyways check in gals let me know how you are all doing???

I really hope changing donors works for you!


----------



## dde3

Hi Ladies!!! Sorry I have been MIA for a while. I had my insemination last wendsday after getting a positive surge on my own on Tuesday and ovideral trigger Tuesday night. I went in for a 11:00 insem and it took them an hour to do. The nurse couldn't find my cervix and tried several times (it hurt like hell) then asked the doctor to do it. He did an ultrasound for some reason I don't understand. I'm really hoping that we don't get charged for it. Finally after about 20 different attempts using different speculums the doctor did the insem. I was crying it hurt so bad. They have had a little trouble in the past locating the cervix but nothing like this. I'm worried because they had the sperm sitting out in a vial for an hour. I wonder if it was still any good they claim yes but I'm having doubts about my clinic and have been since I haven't had success yet. Does anyone know if it would still be okay???? Also why do they tell you to take a pregnancy test 2 weeks and a day after insem??? If you ovulate the day they do the insem wouldn't it be two weeks or are they wanting you to do it the day after your missed period??? I have been trying to figure this out since you get your period 2 weeks after ovulation, thinking it might have been off by one day???? What have you been told at your clinics??? Anyways today I am 7dpiui and no symptoms yet??? Not sure what to think. Let me know how everyone is doing... Baby Dust to All!!!


----------



## Casper72

Hi everyone, had my 3rd IUI today. Compared to the last two, this one was a breeze and hubby had great numbers so we are very hopeful the third time is a charm!


----------



## Casper72

dde3 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Sorry I have been MIA for a while. I had my insemination last wendsday after getting a positive surge on my own on Tuesday and ovideral trigger Tuesday night. I went in for a 11:00 insem and it took them an hour to do. The nurse couldn't find my cervix and tried several times (it hurt like hell) then asked the doctor to do it. He did an ultrasound for some reason I don't understand. I'm really hoping that we don't get charged for it. Finally after about 20 different attempts using different speculums the doctor did the insem. I was crying it hurt so bad. They have had a little trouble in the past locating the cervix but nothing like this. I'm worried because they had the sperm sitting out in a vial for an hour. I wonder if it was still any good they claim yes but I'm having doubts about my clinic and have been since I haven't had success yet. Does anyone know if it would still be okay???? Also why do they tell you to take a pregnancy test 2 weeks and a day after insem??? If you ovulate the day they do the insem wouldn't it be two weeks or are they wanting you to do it the day after your missed period??? I have been trying to figure this out since you get your period 2 weeks after ovulation, thinking it might have been off by one day???? What have you been told at your clinics??? Anyways today I am 7dpiui and no symptoms yet??? Not sure what to think. Let me know how everyone is doing... Baby Dust to All!!!

I am so sorry you had to go through that! My first two IUI's took a long time (not an hour though!) and they were very painful as well. The one I had earlier today was an absolute breeze! Doc found my cervix easily and they didn't have to change catheters or anything. He was in and out in less than 2mins and I have no bleeding this time either. After the first one I spotted for about 4 days and after the second only for a day. This time they told me to have a full bladder and that seemed to help a ton.

I would wonder if the sperm were still good after sitting in the vile for so long as well, but from what I have read, they should live a minimum of 6 hours so I think you're good. Hopefully we will both get BFPs this month!


----------

